# When to cancel SEO company.



## avenyedy (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been using a company for 3 months now and my ranking hasn't improved mush at all. Out of 45 key words I curently have 3 keywords at #1, 1 in Top 5, 3 in top 10 and 5 in top 20

I getting some traffic but I am not sure how long it takes to get better traffic?

I have part time job, so sitting at a computer all day sybmitting my site is not really an option for me at this time.

Does anyone reccomend any changes? or a SEO company?

Why are Frames bad?


Thx


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

One important thing to consider is not just how much traffic you are getting, but whether or not you are getting the right kind of traffic. You should check to see what percentage of people who come to your site are buying your stuff.


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is a great SEO website, you will find great articles and a good forum concerning SEO at this place (so far i think it's one of the best).

www.seochat.com 

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A good time to cancel them is before you hire them 



> I have part time job, so sitting at a computer all day sybmitting my site is not really an option for me at this time.


I worked a full time job and went to school full time, and there is still time to promote your sites in search engines.

It's not as long and laborious as it may seem. Most of the time, you don't even need to submit your site. This page from Google explains most of what you need to know:
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35769

You also want to make sure an SEO company isn't doing any "spammy" things to get you higher rankings that may get you banned later.

Frames are bad because they make it harder for customers to navigate, sometimes search engines will index one section of a frame that doesn't contain the site navigation and when a user from a search engine lands on that page, they won't know how to get to the rest of your site. 

Google also has an answer for this:
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=34445



> Does anyone reccomend any changes?


Let me know if you want me to move this topic to the Site Reviews / Design Reviews section to make it an "official" feedback thread :
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> It's not as long and laborious as it may seem. Most of the time, you don't even need to submit your site. This page from Google explains most of what you need to know:
> http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35769
> 
> *You also want to make sure an SEO company isn't doing any "spammy" things to get you higher rankings that may get you banned later.*
> ...


yes, do listen to Rodney and Google.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> A good time to cancel them is before you hire them


I agreed with Rodney.
There are 2 points:
1. There is no guarantee - SEO optimizator know some facts, check them for some sites and try to use these fact for your site. But these fact can be wrong for your site, for this time, for site site level/section/category.
No gaurantee.
2. The SEO optimization it is a part of your marketing success - you need to know it and try to improve _your_ site _now_ . You will find the success modification of current site structure, or page makeup. But you need to do it personally.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, no frames.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

avenyedy said:


> Why are Frames bad?


There are a lot of reasons, and not being well indexed by Google is far from the only one.

The important thing here is that there are alternatives that are better all around. One easy one to implement (as easy or easier than frames) is 'SSI', or Server Side Includes. Basically they work like frames in that you have one seperate file you can put all your navigation info in (for example) that you can change to affect multiple files at once, without all the problems of frames.

If you want to give SSI a go, ask further here - or, a Google search can tell you more of the specifics (it's quite simple).


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

You dont need to sit all day and submit your site to search engines. If you submit to the big ones that should be fine. Lots of webmasters even say dont submit, google will find your site if you build it properly with lots of good backlinks, but i would still submit, it wont hurt.

What is your site? The one in your signature? It has a google PR of 2 which isnt too good, you can increase that by having your URL on other relavent sites with good PR; I would much rather pay a similar content site with a PR of 5/6/7 for a backlink than a SEO Company.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

avenyedy said:


> I have been using a company for 3 months now and my ranking hasn't improved mush at all. Out of 45 key words I curently have 3 keywords at #1, 1 in Top 5, 3 in top 10 and 5 in top 20


SEO can take long time if well done. You test and wait for the results, then test something new, wait for the result, etc. In fact, it never ends. You can always improve something. I do SEO and consider a year to be a reasonable time span.

It also depends on the competing sites you have. If you're selling hand made olive cutters in bamboo and copper, its' quite likely that you don't have much competition. Putting you on top for every possible phrase or word would be a child's game. But if you're in e.g. porn or anything else where thousands of sites are competing, you might never show on the first 50 pages regardless of what you do.



avenyedy said:


> I getting some traffic but I am not sure how long it takes to get better traffic?
> I have part time job, so sitting at a computer all day sybmitting my site is not really an option for me at this time.


Don't. All you have to do is to submit to Google, dmoz.org, yahoo directory and perhaps a couple more. The rest will pull their content from these sooner or later.


avenyedy said:


> Does anyone reccomend any changes? or a SEO company?


I have a brief "SEO in a nutshell" here [on my site] that I think could be useful. If you follow that, you will go almost all the way.
Also, consider Google AdWords. I don't like to admit it, but it's a superb tool in many aspects, and as cheap as you like to have it.


avenyedy said:


> Why are Frames bad?


My good friend Gary White explains this very well:
http://apptools.com/rants/framesevil.php

Good luck!


----------

